# Abelia shrubs



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Anyone know much about the Abelia shrub? It grew all over the urban neighborhood I grew up in, and I can remember bumblebees and hummingbirds working them .... do honeybees work them? I have access to several, but I don't want to invest $$$ in something unless it is useful for the girls.


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

Some years mine has been covered with bees, other years it hasn't been. I'm not sure why.

Are you any good at rooting cuttings? I can send you a bunch if you like. I'm going to try rooting some this fall.

Pugs


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Pugs said:


> Some years mine has been covered with bees, other years it hasn't been. I'm not sure why.
> 
> Are you any good at rooting cuttings? I can send you a bunch if you like. I'm going to try rooting some this fall.
> 
> Pugs


I've never tried, but my brother has always been successful at it -- I'd be delighted to get some from you and see what he can do with them (we live close to each other and generally garden together). Thanks for the offer! I'll PM you an address.


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

Mark -

Happy to help. I'll get them out to you when I get the PM.

Pugs


----------

